# Walther USA = Good



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The case that my Walther came in yesterday had a broken hinge on it - so, the back is about to come apart - Not the fault of Walther, but of the distributor that my dealer ordered it from.

Anyway - I just got off the phone with Walther, and they are sending me a new case. Pretty nice.

Walther USA is really S&W, and I knew that they have good customer service, so I thought I'd call and ask about a new case... Had nothing to loose


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Great! Glad to hear it!

I just acquired a Smith made PPK/S and it is good to know
they'll take care of it if something goes wrong.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OMSBH44, we have to know..........are you claiming Texas or New Mexico? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Answer carefully now...:smt077


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info - I think I'll give them a call as well. My PPK/S box has the same problem (broken latch)...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Charlie said:


> OMSBH44, we have to know..........are you claiming Texas or New Mexico? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Both....I live in New Mexico, but I work in Texas.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sooooo.......am I to understand you're using Texas money to pay New Mexico taxes? Just kiddin' ya. No offense meant. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yup...When I moved here, 24 plus years ago, I didn't have to pay the New Mexico state income tax because all my income was from out of state. However thay have since closed that loop-hole. I do indead have to pay New Mexico tax with Texas money...bummer!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Didn't realize New Mexico had a state income tax (if I understood you correctly). Texas doesn't have state income tax (yet!) but they make it up in several other areas. :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Unfortunately true. New Mexico does have a state income tax. The property taxes are much lower than in El Paso, but the income tax makes up the difference.:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 

At least it is quieter here and the air polution is less!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, I like Texas (and New Mexico) but there are certain areas I would not choose to live close to and El Paso would be one of them, Houston is another. Actually, after having lived in several large cities, my residence of choice is becoming more and more rural. I probably should be a hermit! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

